# I need pictures of your lovely mice



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

For my assesment at co9llege I am doing a presentation about diffrent coat types and colours of mice, These pictures will be copied onto the presentation. I need pictures of the following

Tans
Varies
Selfs
Rumpwhites
Brokens
Mismarked
Longhaireds
Astrex
Rex

and anymore that are not listed above. I hope you all can chip in and help me pass English.

Marnie x


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

ur welcome to use any of rusty and smokey - i presume theyd come under broken, although smokey is tricoloured so not sure bout him? x


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Your welcome to use any from our site if you like.

http://woodlandmousery.hopto.org/photos.html


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks alot 

Can I have pictures of Smokey and Rusty please.

Thankyou


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You can use any of the ones I've posted on the forum.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

You can use any of mine from the forum and from my website Bumblebeemice (link is on the forum) if they scrub up


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

would you like me to get snappy of the vari's Marnie?

vi x


----------

